# Smoke fluid



## Train1987 (Jun 8, 2014)

What do you think the best brand of smoke fluid is for Lionel engines? Has anyone tried the scented Mega Smoke brand?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*smoke fluid*

I have tried them all, and IN MY OWN OPINION, will only use M.T.H. Proto smoke in every smoke unit I own, now of course your next question is why? 

because I like smoke

I don't like having to stop and refill every five min. or so


I like the large train shaped container


they offer diesel scent smoke


the fluid is not alcohol based, and dose not evaporate quickly




...............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use JT's Mega-Steam. I've tried the Lionel, the Lionel Premium, the MTH, and the P&P's Train Smoke. All have very similar characteristics. I've seen no detectable difference, other than scent, between the various brands.

I'll have to disagree with Mike on one point. I really dislike the MTH train shaped container, it makes it very hard to be precise in adding fluid. I prefer to use a pipette or needle point bottle to add the right amount of fluid. The Mega-Steam comes with droppers in the 2oz bottles, they work OK, though I frequently use the pipette even with those, it has a better reach. I typically buy the 8oz Mega-Steam bottles, you can refill whatever you have from those.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I did forget to mention that I do transfer the smoke fluid to a smaller container with the needle on it, I guess I should have said my grand sons like the empty train shaped containers to play with after I'am done playing with them. .........Mike


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll second the JT products. MegaSteam comes in a large variety of scents. Smokes very well, lasts a fair amount of time, even if stored a few days.

Carl


----------



## Train1987 (Jun 8, 2014)

Does the diesel scent smell realistic? And where could I buy some?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Mega-Steam works best for me in all my engines except Williams. I use the 'classic' sent.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

JT's Mega Steam for me. Works great in all of my locos, except those w/o smoke units or my '46 smoke bulb Lionel 2020. lol

Our tomcat likes the Frying Bacon scent!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Handyandy said:


> JT's Mega Steam for me. Works great in all of my locos, except those w/o smoke units or my '46 smoke bulb Lionel 2020. lol
> 
> Our tomcat likes the Frying Bacon scent!


Handy andy, im glad it dosent work in the locos without a smoke unit! too funny

Anything is better then lionel smoke and the liquid works ok in the pill smokers too.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Train1987 said:


> Does the diesel scent smell realistic? And where could I buy some?


I think its really close, about as close as one is expected to find for model railroads

your local hobby shop should have ,or could order some for you from M.T.H. or your might find some on Evil bay ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've actually used standard smoke fluid in both the pill units and the bulb units. It's probably not ideal, but it works. I've also used it in the Seuthe smoke units, though it spits more than if you use the Seuthe smoke fluid.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I've actually used standard smoke fluid in both the pill units and the bulb units. It's probably not ideal, but it works. I've also used it in the Seuthe smoke units, though it spits more than if you use the Seuthe smoke fluid.


John, what do you mean it 'spits" ? is the seuthe fluid made just for that type of smoke unit ?

reason I ask is I have one of Lionel's industrial smoke stacks, at first it smoked really good and now ,even with M.T.H. fluid ,not so much, it has one of those seuthe type units in it.

.............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is a specific type of fluid for the Seuthe unit, but I don't know how it differs from the regular stuff we use. I know that the old 3rd Rail stuff that I have has Seuthe smoke units, and they smoke with standard fluid, but they do tend to spit. I think the Seuthe fluid may be thicker and not bubble in the bowl like the regular stuff.

I normally rip those units out in favor of fan driven smoke, so it's somewhat of a moot point for me.


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

sjm9911 said:


> Handy andy, im glad it dosent work in the locos without a smoke unit! too funny
> 
> Anything is better then lionel smoke and the liquid works ok in the pill smokers too.




I've tried a few drops of the liquid in the smoke bulb, and it works. I only try it when the bulb is cold. I don't want to risk cracking the ancient bulb by dropping cold fluid on hot glass.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree that the bulb should be cooled off before dropping the fluid on it. FWIW, you can get replacements for those bulbs, I keep a couple in stock.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Anyone make their own?*

I have read where people make their own smoke fluid by diluting glycerin with water.

Another person said he preferred straight peanut.

Still yet another enthusiast said he liked castor oil. I think he might have been joking, though.

Is there a good reason not to experiment?

Tom


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

TomW2034 said:


> I have read where people make their own smoke fluid by diluting glycerin with water.
> 
> Another person said he preferred straight peanut.
> 
> ...


Yes - results can be disastrous and/or disgusting, and require a lot of clean-up.

I am not saying this is a good enough reason to prevent a person from experimenting, but it is a reason not too. I still do it, not with smoke fluid perhaps, but with many messy things, perhaps too often (and I clean up a lot),


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom, IMO there are so many other places to save real money by "rolling your own" that making your own smoke fluid just doesn't seem all that worthwhile. I can buy a lot of smoke fluid for the money I save by doing one of my own command upgrades, for instance.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought a large bottle of Megasteam a couple years ago for under $10 and have barely touched it.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

The problem around here is the lack of a hobby shop. I have to mail-order just about everything.

I can pick up a bottle of glycerin at CVS for $5 on my way home. While a bottle of Genuine Smoke Drops costs about the same, P&H will double the effective cost.

I certainly do not want to damage anything for the sake of saving a buck, though.

Tom


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

Even with several train stores around here I have to order a lot online. They don't really stock the stuff I'm looking for. I usually add smoke fluid to parts orders even if I don't need it right now. I really like the JT smells and use it only now. I have a bottle of MTH smoke fluid but it smells absolutely horrid. Supposedly a wood burning smell but nothing like it. JT's smell really nice. My wife loves the Clove one and Christmas berry is also a favorite. If I want a woodsy smell I really like the hickory fire one.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

TomW2034 said:


> I certainly do not want to damage anything for the sake of saving a buck, though.
> 
> Tom


 That is why I would order a bottle of fluid. I might take a few days but probably safer.

The ease of ordering on-line or ebay is unfortunately the reason there are fewer and fewer hobbyshops around.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom, just order a big bottle from JT's MegaSteam, the shipping will be less of a factor.


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Please live vicariously through my experience*

Okay, my name is Tom, and I am a tightwad. But I am also curious.

I decided I could replace my liquid smoke unit since it does not appear to be original equipment should my curiosity kill it.

A bottle of pure glycerin purchased today was watered down to 1 part glycerin to 3 parts water to correspond to the Internet's advice on hi-density smoke. Call it six drops were added to my 2055 with great anticipation.

Zero. Nada. Nothing happened (the wick was present); no smoke I could see. No smell either. But the train's background does not lend itself to seeing smoke due to the many factors.

I know the heat souce was working because when I stopped my new workhorse & unbolted the front of the boiler, I burned my finger on where I know the fluid was directed.

But my new-to-me locomotive pulled 15 feet of cars today while trying to smoke with nary a complaint. My 2034 is jealous.

I call it a good day.

Tom


----------



## moodpainter (May 15, 2015)

TomW2034 said:


> Okay, my name is Tom, and I am a tightwad. But I am also curious.
> 
> A bottle of pure glycerin purchased today was watered down to 1 part glycerin to 3 parts water to correspond to the Internet's advice on hi-density smoke. Call it six drops were added to my 2055 with great anticipation.
> 
> ...


I was wondering if that DIY liquid smoke (fog) worked. Thanks for the info.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Does the same smoke unit work with real smoke fluid?


----------



## TomW2034 (Jun 2, 2015)

*What's that?*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Does the same smoke unit work with real smoke fluid?


No idea; there's none to be had around here.

Guess I''ll have to mail-order some. Maybe I should start a GoFundMe account to defray the cost. 

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I need one of those accounts to fund my next train purchase.


----------

